# Live from Bimmerfest 2003



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Early morning at Cutter Motors and the 'Fest is under way.........

Wish you call could have been here.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

:yikes: This pic will give me nightmares for years to come. 

Have a good time guys! :thumbup:


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

how much are those M steering wheels selling for at the fest?


----------



## mfspolo (Oct 25, 2002)

keep those pics coming clem:thumbup:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Thanks for the pix...I'll be back.*

Why doesn't someone do a webcam?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the pics :thumbup: 

Looks like fun...


----------



## triggrhaapi (Mar 7, 2003)

That was so much fun, good seeing all my BMW-Planet and BMW-Forums peeps. Lee22 got a little crossed up and drifted the off ramp... that was cool. Had a fun ride, had a great time chillin and chattin with all the cool ppl. Sorry I missed tha rally, but my mule couldn't have hung with the Ms and slammed 3s oh well.


----------



## randywalters (Apr 13, 2003)

> how much are those M steering wheels selling for at the fest?


I "test-felt" all of em for a few moments 

There were at least two different styles and the pricetags ranged from $350 to $450 or $475. There was no indication on any of the tags as to what year or model they were for, and i did wonder if any of em were compatible with the airbag and splined shaft of that ghost-like E36 M3 that keeps beckoning me from the future . . . .


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Wish you call could have been here.  *


What, and miss the massive excitement of moving my wife's friend in the pouring rain? I don't think so!

:bawling: :bawling: :bawling:

P.S. Where'd your hair go?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

*Our finished booth...*

I appreciate that Clem included a picture of our booth in his message but because we weren't finished setting it up it looked so empty...

Here's the end result...


----------

